

My Startup Story: Lessons Learned from Ngame.tv - joelhooks
http://johncblandii.com/2011/09/my-startup-story-lessons-learned-from-ngame-tv.html

======
pguzmang
I think flat tv is the best bet apple could try, as well as a cell phone the
tv will be the next personal computer in our home. So, with the astonishing
image quality every apple device has in their hi def screen could easily beat
the competence.

As everybody knows the price is not a problem for apple.

That's my humble opinion.

